# تحويل الغاز إلى سائل Gtl



## أبو محمد الزير (2 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا ابحث حالياً عن أي معلومات يمكن أن تساعدني حول موضوع تحويل الغاز الطبيعي إلى سائل Gtl ويمكن أن يكون هذا الموضوع بحد ذاته مجال للتحاور والتباحث. أرجو تقديم الرأي والخبرة والمساعدة الممكنة.


----------



## عمر معروف (5 مارس 2006)

*كيفية اسالة الغاز*

وذلك عن طريق معرفة الدرجة الحرجة لهذا الغاز ولا يمكن اسالة الغاز الامعرفة هذة النقطة ثم يتم بعدذلك تبريد الغاز وذلك باستفادة من الغز الميثان الذي درجة الغليان -162 والبروبان والبنتان ابحث في النترنت علي جوجل واختار نوع المفات اكروبات


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (6 مارس 2006)

الموضوع الذي قمت بطرحه عبارة عن تحويل الغاز الطبيعي CH4 بالدرجة الأولى إلى سوائل بالدرجة العادية من الحرارة والضغط

الأمر الذي يسمح بالحصول على كافة المشتقات النفطية والهيدروكربونية من الغاز وصولاً إلى الحصول على منتجات نظيفة جداً بيئياً

هذه التقنية قديمة جديدة حيث تم استخدامها لأول مرة في ألمانيا عن طريق عالمين أوجدا التحويل المسمى بإسمهما وهما فيشر-تروبش

الآن وبعد التزايد على أسعار النفط عالمياً ونتيجة وجود القوانين البيئية التي بدأت تصبح أشد صرامة تم التحول في التفكير عالمياً بإتجاه هذه التقنية

ويمكن أن أزود من يريد من الأخوة ببعض المعلومات حول الموضوع في طلبها

والسلام عليكم


----------



## بنت بلادنا (22 فبراير 2008)

ياريت لو ممكن معلمومات اكتر عن gtl


----------



## المهندس محمد حمزه (22 فبراير 2008)

ياريت تزودنا اكثر


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم ابو محمد , الرجاء اعطائنا تفاصيل اكثر فقد اثار الموضوع كثيرا من التساءلات التي بحاجة للاجابة

ابو مصطفى


----------



## tarad (23 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد انت تريد تحويل الغاز الى سائل هناك طريقتان للتحويل 

ابحث في موقع ويكيبيديا واكتب Gtl


----------



## saksaidi (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو دعم البحث*

هاك اخي كل ماتحتاجو عن الجي تي الhttp://www.scribd.com/doc/11954475/-Gas-to-Liquids-GTL


----------



## khalil kassem (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم......انا عضو جديد في المنتدي في الفرقة الرابعة هندسة كيميائية 
ومشروع تخرجي عن مراحل معالجة الغاز الطبيعي حتي الاسالة....فأرجو تزويدي
بالمعلومات الكافية....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

